# First Track: Catalyst - Find It



## Kittiah (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys an' gals,

I've been in love with hip-hop since I first properly heard it when I was about twelve years old. I've always kinda dreamed of actually writing and releasing a track, but I've never really been confident enough to do so.

Well, after writing a bunch of stuff I was never happy enough with to release, and with the help of my friend, producer and professional beat-doctor Miyabihttp://www.furaffinity.net/user/miyabi/, I've finally got my act together to do so and written something that I'm genuinely proud of.

I'm gonna be releasing all of my hip-hop stuff under the moniker of '*Catalyst*' and you can find all my work over at *http://catalystrhymes.co.uk* or *http://soundcloud.com/catalystuk*

It's up for free download if you dig it, got a few of my good friends offering to work on remixes of it for me which'll be added later on. 

The track's called "Find It" and I really hope you guys enjoy it.

Peace <3
- Kitt

(p.s. I know some people just straight up don't like hip-hop. If the only thing you have to say is that you can't stand the genre and thus hate the track regardless, please don't bother to reply. I appreciate your right to dislike whatever music you like, but this is a bit of a labour of love for me. All other feedback, both positive and negative, is more than welcomed. <3)


----------

